# The L store



## Jencat (Aug 25, 2014)

Went to the mall over the weekend and noticed that a L*** has appeared.  DH and I went in just to see if anything sparked any good ideas.  The place creeps me out now!  All of the piles of unwrapped things and uncovered bowls of stuff.  I already didn't buy most of their hype before starting this hobby, but now even the few items I had liked don't seem at all appealing.  DH felt the same way.  The only thing I would even have considered buying is their sea salt spray for hair, but I'll more likely end up finding a recipe I like and making my own.  I don't know how they stay in business.


----------



## shunt2011 (Aug 25, 2014)

Yeah, I wasn't impressed the first and only time I was in one.  I didn't even like most of their scents.  Some of the stuff looked so dirty and manhandled it grossed me out.  First and only time going in one.


----------



## wetshavingproducts (Aug 25, 2014)

I want to know how they keep expanding.


----------



## Relle (Aug 25, 2014)

They are NOT expanding here. Their closest shop to me has now reduced in size to about a third of what it was and EVERY time of have gone in to have a look I don't get asked if I need any help, but others who have come in after me do. How do they expect to have sales if there is no service. That annoys me and the reason I have gone in so many times is to see if their service ( or lack of ) has changed and it hasn't, so that's why they have gone smaller I'd say as the sales aren't there and the rent I've heard has gone up by 23%. So the cost of the product would be minimal and you are paying for wages and rent.


----------



## bbr (Aug 26, 2014)

New to the forum, not sure why Lush gets bashed so much. I've been in an absurd number of their stores. Didn't find their products to be gross, or under packaged, and always found their staff to go above and beyond.

As far as the stores being small, they have always been small. I once walked into one in Manhattan that was hardly wider than a hallway. And that was years ago. I do know that they had a few test stores where they tried a more open floor plan, and honestly, I didn't care for it.


----------



## KristaY (Aug 26, 2014)

I agree with Relle regarding customer service. I was in one a couple of years ago in Maui (sorry Aline!) and in the middle of a conversation with an employee about a certain product, she turned away from me and started talking with a co-worker. She wasn't asking the co-worker anything about the item we were talking about, they were just chatting as friends. Needless to say I left the store without making a purchase and haven't been back. Not all stores are this bad as I've been in several in different states and cities, but that ONE experience left a bad taste in my mouth for the company as a whole. Big lesson learned in the importance of good customer service with each and every person you come in contact with.


----------



## Aline (Aug 26, 2014)

KristaY said:


> I agree with Relle regarding customer service. I was in one a couple of years ago in Maui (sorry Aline!) and in the middle of a conversation with an employee about a certain product, she turned away from me and started talking with a co-worker. She wasn't asking the co-worker anything about the item we were talking about, they were just chatting as friends. Needless to say I left the store without making a purchase and haven't been back. Not all stores are this bad as I've been in several in different states and cities, but that ONE experience left a bad taste in my mouth for the company as a whole. Big lesson learned in the importance of good customer service with each and every person you come in contact with.



What? There's one in Maui? Ah - the penny drops. I do remember going into a B & B store in Lahaina with brightly colored artifical-looking stuff and being hassled by sales assistants when I just wanted to browse! I now realize that was a Lush......


----------



## seven (Aug 26, 2014)

we used to have Lush here in jakarta a long time ago, but it has closed since then. the closest from here is singapore, and i always got good service there. and so was the one in london (pretty big store, 2 storeys, **** i forgot the name of the place). i was there in those stores prior making my own soap. now, i see no point going to Lush anymore. i have to admit, it was pretty exciting for me to see all those big soaps on the tables. hygiene was the last thing on my mind then, lol


----------



## Jencat (Aug 26, 2014)

I've found the sales associates to be pretty attentive when I've gone into one.  Their information isn't always correct, but I'm sure they are telling you what they are told to for the most part.  The ones I talked to in the past seemed pretty enthusiastic about the products.  I think they get bashed on forums like this because they make claims about their products (like no preservatives) that have either been proven to be untrue or unwise.  Products like the soaps, bath bombs and massage bars are usually not wrapped and end up touching a lot of hands and noses.  I didn't look closely enough to see what the gloppy looking stuff in open bowls was, but it looked like something that was meant to be scooped into containers.  I find that creepy since there's no telling what those open bowls could end up contaminated with, especially if there are no preservatives.


----------



## KristaY (Aug 26, 2014)

Aline said:


> What? There's one in Maui? Ah - the penny drops. I do remember going into a B & B store in Lahaina with brightly colored artifical-looking stuff and being hassled by sales assistants when I just wanted to browse! I now realize that was a Lush......


 
 Exactly! We were meandering down Front St headed to the banyan tree and came across it. After the rudeness at that store I found a neat little florist shop and had an interesting Hawaiian plant shipped to my mother for her birthday instead of buying a Lush product. Better decision anyway since she still has the adorable little tree and loves my soap more than Lush's! (Not that she's biased or anything......) :-D


----------



## neeners (Aug 26, 2014)

i think I bought one thing there...once.  many MANY years ago.  I just find the store revolting.  I don't need to have 100 diff scents stuck in my nose for 2 days after entering the store.  bleh!  now that I make my own soap, I no longer have to even look at the place!  

 I do believe the hype has gone down a lot.  when they first opened, everyone was clamouring for their products.  but now, judging by my friends, I don't know many people who shop for anything there anymore....


----------



## Aline (Aug 26, 2014)

Funny because I was bummed that I can't go smell their scents (I heard that DayStar has great dupes). I don't know when I will next make it to Lahaina though....I'm upcountry on the other side of the island.


----------



## Relle (Aug 26, 2014)

bbr said:


> New to the forum, not sure why Lush gets bashed so much. I've been in an absurd number of their stores. Didn't find their products to be gross, or under packaged, and always found their staff to go above and beyond.
> 
> As far as the stores being small, they have always been small. I once walked into one in Manhattan that was hardly wider than a hallway. And that was years ago. I do know that they had a few test stores where they tried a more open floor plan, and honestly, I didn't care for it.



I'm not bashing them, I'm stating what happened when I entered one of their shops, as far as I'm concerned I don't care what sort of store you have, if you don't have service you don't have customers and you won't have a business down the track. If I don't get service in a shop I walk and take my business elsewhere. No staff going above and beyond in this one - I did give quite a few chances to see if that had changed and it didn't. Their store where I live was not small and NOW it is - could it be lack of customers ?


----------



## bbr (Aug 28, 2014)

Relle said:


> I'm not bashing them, I'm stating what happened when I entered one of their shops, as far as I'm concerned I don't care what sort of store you have, if you don't have service you don't have customers and you won't have a business down the track. If I don't get service in a shop I walk and take my business elsewhere. No staff going above and beyond in this one - I did give quite a few chances to see if that had changed and it didn't. Their store where I live was not small and NOW it is - could it be lack of customers ?



That's a shame.  Maybe they have different customer service standard in the mainland US as compared to AU? Maybe they can tell you're a soaper and you intimidate them!?!? 

And please don't think I was calling you out. It's just a trend I've noticed on SMF.

Since starting to soap (3 months and 10 batches now), I've not been into a Lush because I see no need to go if I can attempt to make it myself.  But I do love their scents! And that's what I find most hard about soaping- fragrance.


----------



## soapgirltami (Aug 30, 2014)

I have been soaping for over 7 years now, but I still love Lush. Probably not their soap, as much as I do their bath bombs (and I have an entire product line of my own, lol). Namely, their Sexbomb. But I do know that it's kind of one of those places that people either really love, or don't really care for. Just my two cents 


Tami


----------



## JusDin (Aug 30, 2014)

bbr said:


> And that's what I find most hard about soaping- fragrance.



Me too, bbr.  I've only been soaping for a year now and have come up with some great recipes but the fragrances?  The whole fragrance issue--performance, quality, ability to stick, etc.--is absolutely giving me fits.


----------



## Earthen_Step (Aug 30, 2014)

JusDin said:


> Me too, bbr.  I've only been soaping for a year now and have come up with some great recipes but the fragrances?  The whole fragrance issue--performance, quality, ability to stick, etc.--is absolutely giving me fits.



The fragrance is one of my favorite parts.  When I finally tweak the scent exactly where I want it, it makes me so happy.  A lot of scents, especially many citrus ones need something to help it stick around.  If you make the right blend your weaker scents seem to bind with some of the stronger ones.  There are also some citrus smells that are strong and lasting (Lemongrass is one).  You just need to play around with what you like, and consider blending some of your longer lasting oils with some of the weaker ones.  

To me FO soaps are very fake smelling but they are really strong.  I much prefer a natural smelling bar even if it's much more mild.  The nose will adjust in time to a subtle scent.  And the bars as you use them should unleash more scent than just smelling the outside of a cured bar.

Everyone is different though,  I don't mean any offense at all to FO lovers.  It's just not for me.


----------



## Dorymae (Aug 30, 2014)

bbr said:


> New to the forum, not sure why Lush gets bashed so much. I've been in an absurd number of their stores. Didn't find their products to be gross, or under packaged, and always found their staff to go above and beyond.
> 
> As far as the stores being small, they have always been small. I once walked into one in Manhattan that was hardly wider than a hallway. And that was years ago. I do know that they had a few test stores where they tried a more open floor plan, and honestly, I didn't care for it.




The only problem I have with Lush is that they deceive the public by putting preservatives into their fragrance so they don't have to list it in the ingredients....then they say it is preservative free.

That creates problems for bath and body product makers because you then have customers who believe you should be able to make them a lotion with no preservatives - after all, lush does.... 

I don't care about what kind of packaging they use or what fragrances they use, some of them I like!  However when you are deceitful because you found a loophole in the labeling laws, and it makes people believe that others are not concerned with safety (when actually not using a preservative would be more of a concern) then yes I have a problem with that.


----------



## bbr (Nov 15, 2014)

Dorymae said:


> The only problem I have with Lush is that they deceive the public by putting preservatives into their fragrance so they don't have to list it in the ingredients....then they say it is preservative free.



Whoa! I had no idea they did that.  What's your source on that?


----------



## The Efficacious Gentleman (Nov 16, 2014)

bbr said:


> Whoa! I had no idea they did that.  What's your source on that?




It had to be something - you can't make a lotion last with no preservative. Would be interesting to have this method confirmed, though

Edit - mentioned here but I've not read it all
http://swiftcraftymonkey.blogspot.co.at/2010/05/question-how-does-lush-use-fresh-fruit.html?m=1


----------



## Jstar (Nov 17, 2014)

True that..if its got water in it, and no preservative..you get lots of nasties growing..either seen, or worse..unseen.


----------



## jules92207 (Nov 17, 2014)

I am actually a fan of Lush. I have found their preservatives were listed in their ingredients when I looked them up. I enjoy their scents and like a lot of their products. I just like mine better.


----------



## Consuela (Nov 18, 2014)

Yes but but not all if their products list the preservative. Only some. This new line of "self preserving products" they offer  is one I've been reading their propaganda on. 

I used to use one of their face lotion (with Almond Milk) but now I make my own, now that I've dabbled in lotions for myself. 

And I do still buy their little pot of concealer makeup. I use a dab here and there it lasts me a year, and I haven't a clue or desire to go that far in DIY just yet. Hubby always raises his eyebrows though when I say I need to run in there and grab my pot of makeup. Because I make most things for us myself. (Except mascara and concealer, I purchase those). 

But honestly that's one product that I am happy with and don't make myself, I'll brave it and go in there.  It's got great coverage and matches my skin. (Haven't tried their mascara.) And it beats most of the drugstore brands I've tried - and some of the higher ends ones. $22 a pot is about as much as I'm willing to spend.... 

But I agree. Sometimes their information isn't accurate at all and that's not the girls' fault. They do say what they are told to say - and I doubt they are given the full details of production... I mean unless they work right in Van, at the manufacturing place...

ETA: And as someone already provided the link for it..... You can't have a product that calls for water - without a preservative. You can't. You'll have mould. You'll have nasties. And then you'll have b****y customers. Or sick ones. The misinformation, disinformation, misdirection - whatever you want to call it - is what bothers me.... even though I do still buy one product from them, once a year, because they make a good one that I haven't been able to replace (nor do I have the desire to duplicate it.)

And lets admit it - those little black pots are pretty sexy...


----------

